# Omega Or Tag Heuer



## harry4696 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello all

I am in the market for a new watch, and I don't want to spend any more than Â£2000 really, I am torn between an tag heuer and an omega, which would you go for?

Tag heuer carrera caliber 5

http://www.watches-of-switzerland.co.uk/brands/tag-heuer-watches/carrera/carrera-calibre-5-automatic

Omega aqua terra quartz

http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Omega-Seamaster-Aqua-Terra-Gents-Quartz-Watch/p/17330457/

Thank you


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Neither, buy a Omega Speedmaster moon watch


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Harry. I think you need to tell us why these jump out at you. Have a browse of this fine forum and you'll discover brands you've never heard of.

Otherwise do your research, try some on, get a feel for the brand. Both spend massive coin on marketing, which appeals to your consumer values? Check the AD websites, google their ambassadors, read a few reviews.

Your limit is a fair bit so you're spoiled for choice. In fact you may be able to pick up both if you were willing to buy 2nd hand (which isn't a bad thing, let someone else take the depreciation hit).


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Harry,

Links to sellers websites are not allowed on here, as the forum is funded by RLT watches and it is unfair to point to other sellers sites.

However, it did help me see what you are looking for - black dial, bracelet dress watch. I wouldn't spend Â£2k on a quartz watch,



and i wouldn't spend Â£2k on the Tag either.



On the WOS website there is a Longines Conquest automatic which at Â£760 is a bargain in this company. Longines and Omega merged in the 1930s, and frankly modern tag heuers do not seem to be the quality the price tag suggests.



That leaves you Â£1,000 to spend on a different style of watch for different occassions!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Harry.

Its a really difficult to choose the right watch, I spent 2-3 months searching various websites and had it in my mind what I thought I liked,however that all changed when I got some excellent advice on here. The first most important thing is dont just purchase this online but actually go to the shop and get both of these watches on your wrist......you may hate both of them on!! I had my mind set on Tag Auqu racer but when on it did nothing for me. As a novice I naturally went for the higher value watches and discounted others on that basis.....in reality I actually preferred some of the Â£300 Tissots more than the Tag.

There are many other brands out there that are worth considering, as Scottswatches as stated above the Longines is well worth a look especially at the price. You then have the dough left over to dabble with another watch, then another, and another....bonus!

Goodluck with your decision.

Ps Oris worth a look, This is a air racing silver lake...comes in well under budget


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Some great advice already given! For that sort of money be 100% sure its what you want and make sure you've tried on many many different types/styles etc of watch before you commit!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yup, look lots, and trying on at ADs is a must.

you might also consider the used market - you'll get a lot of bang for your buck there and 2 grand to spend will open a HUGE range of options.

of your two i would buy neither (to be honest you would have to put a gun to my head to make me spend that much on a watch these days)

but if i had to choose it would be the seamaster as it will hold its value better when you you decide to sell; more importantly i hate the contrasting date window of the Tag.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

With a nice budget like that, the choice is mammoth. You could become paralysed by the enormity if you spend a lot of time on here. My choice between your two specific models would be the Carrera.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> Hello Harry,
> 
> Links to sellers websites are not allowed on here, as the forum is funded by RLT watches and it is unfair to point to other sellers sites.
> 
> ...


Don't we all agree that the longines wins hands down..? Matching them up its a no brainer...

Take your time with that kind of money....


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some great advice already. And a nice position for you to be in!

With that budget, as has been said, the world is your oyster. If you look used, you could sneak in a Rolex datejust...


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello harry and welcome, some sound advice already given.

Â£2k can certainly buy you alot and there's a huge choice up to this price point. I'm with scottswatches on this one; IMO TAGs are overpriced for what they are and I too wouldn't spend Â£2k on a quartz watch. Longines is an excellent recommendation, here's another example the new Conquest Classic L2.785.4.56.6;










If you particularly like the Carerra look, then I'd have a look at the Certina DS1 Day-Date C006.430.16.081.00










You can buy both and still have quite a bit of your Â£2k left over


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

Seeing as though you asked about going for a Tag or an Omega, I will answer THAT question.

I personally would go with the Omega for no other reason as they appeal to me more than a Tag.

I think they look better, have a better name and have better bragging rights if that what you are into.

Ok, you could go for a few unheard of names which are better, but they are still unheard of.

Why do you want a quality watch?

Is it because you are an enthusiast?

Want to show it off to friends?

Want a time piece to keep and cherish?

Want something functional?

I basically wanted bragging rights and I am not ashamed to admit it despite how shallow that sounds.

I also had a bit of spare cash (from photographing weddings) and wanted something nice to look at and keep rather than spend the money on bills.

I bought a Breitling, a Longines, a Raymond Weil and a Bulova and now in the market for a old Omega (60s, 70,s).


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I have recently bought a new tag and really like the quality and looks so for me it's the tag


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi both the watches are to much money imho would not go for a tag as thay seem to go worng to much well newer ones .for about Â£500-Â£1000 that will be like new .you will get a very nice sh watch on the bay with 1000s to look at just put the price you want to spend and see what comes up.all the best woody77.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

From the OP's choice in his original post I'd have the Tag. I bought at the same time a Planet Ocean and a Tag Carrera, inho the Tag was the better of the two watches. I've never really been a fan of Omega. TH seem to get a bit of a bad rep on here but they are actually again in my humble opinion good well made watches.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

I've tried on the automatic version of that Omega and its a cracking watch. If price is an issue then I can understand going for the quartz as its about 2 grand cheaper. Saying that isn't there and auto version for sale on this forum of this watch in your price range? Me I'd get that, Omega every time for me over Tag.

cheers

b


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

Between the two, I would always go for the mechanical. 

I once owned a Tag kirium chronometer and an Omega PO at the same time, and I always thought the Tag was the better watch. I don't think modern Omegas are worth the outlay to be honest........that's just my opinion though. :yes:


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Mr Cracker said:


> Neither, buy a Omega Speedmaster moon watch




Can't argue with that :thumbup:
​


cheers
​


b
​


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a tag monaco chrono (Steve McQueen edition) which I love but its the only Tag I'd buy .

I wouldn't buy the Quartz Aqua Terra though; never buy a quartz , just my opinion though.

Omega I'd go for a vintage Seamaster or a speedy as I don't like the last few years range

I'm quite intrigued by some of the Glycine watches ; especially the Combat Sub ( although I have a Rolex no date) and the Airman.


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

I have a tag twin time carrera and a seamaster PO. They're both autos and IMO the Omega winds hands down. Although faced with your choice it would be a tougher decision as I'd rather have a mechanical watch than a quartz any day of the week.


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

I would be an omega but not a quartz model make sure you get an automatic watch or even a chrono


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm, of the 2 it's omega all the way for me. Not a Tag fan unless its the pre tag models or the Monaco.

However, I'd be unwilling to pay 2k for either. For that budget I'd be looking at a pre owned auto or mechanical. At pre owned you get a massive choice of brands and if you shop around you can get some great deals. I got an omegamatic with box, cards and papers for Â£550.

I'm not so anti quartz as some are though. My seamaster professional is quartz and preowned. Mint condition, with box (tatty box but I don't wear that), papers and again way less than 1k.

Check out some of the weekend threads for some ideas of brand and style. You could have a couple or more for your budget.

Happy hunting.

Jamie


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I don't go along with the dogma of "don't buy a quartz" either and Omega especially has made some ground-breaking quartz watches in their time. ... From reading a lot on this and other forums over a long period, I'd put the standard of current Omega models over that of Tag Heuer and that is what the OP is asking..... For me, the Omega...


----------



## Mechie Dan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a tag Carrera calibre 5 albeit with the black bezel and its a cracking watch. It's my first proper watch but my next watch will be an omega, hopefully a sea master planet ocean. There's nothing wrong with the tag but an omega has always been on my wish list.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

There are pros and cons with both watches/manufacturers, If I were you I would shop around more, there are fantastic deals out there! (Second hand, forums etc...) Try and stick to automatic, they hold their value, also please do not pay Â£2k for a quartz watch! Good luck whatever you decide on, and keep us posted!


----------



## harry4696 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello all,

Sorry been at work all day, I want to thank you all for your help, and I think I will get an automatic omega as I have wanted an I omega for about 8 years, but I will get a preowed one, one question though, would it better to buy a preowed one from the uk as I live there?

I will recommend this forum to any one,

Best on the web

Many thanks all

Harry


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For me, the auto Omega.....but then I'm slightly biased.....







......but that's what we're here for.........you asked..... :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

harry4696 said:


> would it better to buy a preowed one from the uk as I live there?


As you're in the UK it's better, if you can, to buy one from within the E.U. as that way you'll avoid paying any extra VAT or duties as you're likely to if it comes from say the USA. Sometimes you can get lucky with imports from the far east but to be honest as you'll not be looking for anything particularly rare, you should have no problem finding one in the UK.

This and other forums are as good as any place to start looking for a watch and you'll have access to the Sales Forum when you've got fifty posts so stick with us and you should get fixed up fairly soon and don't be afraid to ask questions about any watch you're thinking of. With Omega as others have said, you'll have the options of the range of Seamasters or Speedmasters, so you'll have lots of choice...


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Im glad you've made a decision................good one too! In my opinion! Its what I would have chosen........IF! I had that sort of money that is! Hope you find a good one and enjoy it!


----------



## harry4696 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you, I will have have a look around and see if I can pick up an aqua terra automatic with the blue face as that's the one I want or a planet ocean,

Thanks all again

Harry


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

harry4696 said:


> Thank you, I will have have a look around and see if I can pick up an aqua terra automatic with the blue face as that's the one I want or a planet ocean,
> 
> Thanks all again
> 
> Harry


Nearly bought a blue face AQ (bond) the other week for Â£2k ( only 3 months old). Finally controlled myself as I wasn't that keen on it and the bargain price was the main attraction.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Ask a bunch of people on a watch forum for advice and 80% of them will insist that you can't possibly buy a quartz. Ignore them! There's a lot to love about mechanicals, especially very high end hand crafted ones, but there's also servicing charges, which become increasingly relevant if you have more than one, and of course less accuracy. Saying that watches absolutely have to be mechanical is a bit like saying you can only eat one kind of food or listen to one kind of music. The Omega is a great, practical watch, and a very good alternative to the similar but much more pricey auto version. Just make sure to track down the original and now discontinued model, which you can still find discounted to at least 25% less than your budget. The original has applied indices and an independently adjustable hour hand feature for travelling, while there's a new version about with a horrible printed dial. In the near future it will get harder and harder to find the proper version new, so it's actually a sensible choice IMHO. Here is a picture showing the difference.










However, having said all that, here is short list of other watches well within your budget: pre-owned old version AT quartz for less than half the price, Vintage Rolex, Oysterquartz, Speedmaster, new Grand Seiko Quartz, Nomos... Considering all these, the Tag is a nice looking watch but perhaps just a touch generic?


----------



## harry4696 (Apr 25, 2013)

itsguy said:


> Ask a bunch of people on a watch forum for advice and 80% of them will insist that you can't possibly buy a quartz. Ignore them! There's a lot to love about mechanicals, especially very high end hand crafted ones, but there's also servicing charges, which become increasingly relevant if you have more than one, and of course less accuracy. Saying that watches absolutely have to be mechanical is a bit like saying you can only eat one kind of food or listen to one kind of music. The Omega is a great, practical watch, and a very good alternative to the similar but much more pricey auto version. Just make sure to track down the original and now discontinued model, which you can still find discounted to at least 25% less than your budget. The original has applied indices and an independently adjustable hour hand feature for travelling, while there's a new version about with a horrible printed dial. In the near future it will get harder and harder to find the proper version new, so it's actually a sensible choice IMHO. Here is a picture showing the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the replay, so what sort of brand of mechanical watch should I go for,

I don't want to go for a vintage one, I would prefer a watch to be as up to date as possible, so no more than 5 years old,

I really love the omegas but they are still a lot on eBay and Rolex are even more, I just have so much choice and I don't know which would be the best omega or watch for me

Harry


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

harry4696 said:


> itsguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ask a bunch of people on a watch forum for advice and 80% of them will insist that you can't possibly buy a quartz. Ignore them! There's a lot to love about mechanicals, especially very high end hand crafted ones, but there's also servicing charges, which become increasingly relevant if you have more than one, and of course less accuracy. Saying that watches absolutely have to be mechanical is a bit like saying you can only eat one kind of food or listen to one kind of music. The Omega is a great, practical watch, and a very good alternative to the similar but much more pricey auto version. Just make sure to track down the original and now discontinued model, which you can still find discounted to at least 25% less than your budget. The original has applied indices and an independently adjustable hour hand feature for travelling, while there's a new version about with a horrible printed dial. In the near future it will get harder and harder to find the proper version new, so it's actually a sensible choice IMHO. Here is a picture showing the difference.
> ...


Have you had a look of the Omega auto on sale on this forum yet?

cheeers

b


----------



## harry4696 (Apr 25, 2013)

bill love said:


> harry4696 said:
> 
> 
> > itsguy said:
> ...


No where is that, sorry I don't really know my way round here as inew to this forum

Harry


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

That would be the on the Sales section of the

*Sales, Wanted & Trades*

Forum  It's still there at the moment unless the seller hasn't marked it as sold. Just wish I had the money for

Cheers

b


----------

